# Extreme Test Booster: Reload



## AChappell

After hearing nothing but good reviews for the past 4 - 6 months about the new Extreme Nutrition test booster Reload, I've finally decided to try them out I was talking to Liam Armstrong at the natural world powerlifting championships in Glasgow yesterday who told me he was seeing great results, getting noticeably leaner and stronger. Liam is 27 so still has naturally high T levels and totals over 680kg raw, had he not been injured there's no doubt in my mind he'd be through the 700k barrier and doing damage in his U100k class.

I'm quite excited about starting these and since it seems to be the only test booster that A) I can take i.e is not band by the I.O.C or WADA and B) seems to be giving guys consistent results.

So in order to gauge there effectiveness I've decided to try and log my progress on them. Nothing high tech, a few pictures, measurements and how my lifts are getting on.

If anyone else has experience using them or is currently using reload feel free to add your comments/experiences.


----------



## 3752

I used them in my last and current PCT with great results, my strength remains high 3 weeks off cycle and I am still incline pressing 140kg for 12 reps.........Excellant product in my opinion......


----------



## crazycal1

ive tried the main ingrediant bulbine natalensis on its own and really rate it..

the second ingrediant in reload apparently trebles the effects..

only one way to find out..


----------



## yannyboy

PScarb said:


> I used them in my last and current PCT with great results, my strength remains high 3 weeks off cycle and I am still incline pressing 140kg for 12 reps.........Excellant product in my opinion......


Paul, I cannot believe somebody with your degree of muscular development would do a PCT?

How long do you usually come off the hormones and do you use peptides during PCT?


----------



## 3752

Believe it or not I do take a break from everything 

My first cycle this year (april) which was 525mg per week for 8 weeks I ran a PCT for 4 weeks just using reload that time I did not use any peptides (apart from 3.2iu of GH on training days) as I was waiting for my clinical stuff to be shipped, I dropped 4lbs and only approx 10% of strength...

The cycle that ended 3 weeks ago was 800mg per week for 12 weeks my GH is at 7.4iu on training days but no peptides until tomorrow as wanted to give my body a break from the peptides...I will be cruising in 2 weeks until my next cycle but I come off to give my body a break not to recover the HPTA to be honest.........


----------



## yannyboy

Paul, what's the theory for taking the growth just on training days?


----------



## 3752

There is evidence that the body responds better with eod shots rather than Ed shots when using a higher dose, I do use Ed shots when dieting but the amounts are less (2iu) but as with everything science is great but I use it because I find it is better and because I train M/W/F it fits in with my training....


----------



## justheretosnoop

Interesting thread, quite unexpected. Looking forward to reading your progress and to hear of any sides you experience along the way.


----------



## AChappell

That's the exact reason I'm going to try them Paul, everyone say's they've had great results on them. I always believe in the quality of Extreme products but test boosters can be a bit of a so - so whatever the brand, especially for guys under the age of 30. I've talked to loads of guys in the past and read many a discussion forum about the effects of other test boosters tribules, horny goat weed etc, the results are never that great and there always overpriced. But everyone seems to be getting consistent results from taking reload and it's the first time I've ever heard of bodybuilders relying on an over the counter product for PCT and swearing by it so Extreme might have finally cracked the natural T booster with reload. Honestly I can't wait to see the results.

Hopefully the main side effect is increased muscle mass Dorsey, I'll try and get some photo's up today or tomorrow along with some other bit's and bobs.


----------



## SX Dave

subscribed ;-) interested to see how this goes


----------



## justheretosnoop

AChappell said:


> Hopefully the main side effect is increased muscle mass Dorsey, I'll try and get some photo's up today or tomorrow along with some other bit's and bobs.


Goes without saying. :becky: More interested in the skin/acne side of it to be honest...


----------



## EXTREME

It will increase acne, anything naturally increasing TSH, FSH, Leutenising Hormone and Testosterone will do if it's working because it's like going through puberty again during the time you're using it.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Thought as much. Could doctor meds be taken at the same time or would these counteract the benefits of the booster?


----------



## aka

subscribed


----------



## AChappell

I love the new Extreme poster. Tony "the X Man" Freeman in the house working with Extreme!

I took some pictures this morning and I'll take a few measurements tonight I should be able to get it all uploaded hopefully this evening, to help track the progress.


----------



## BurnsideNo1

Subscribed!


----------



## EXTREME

Acne meds shouldn't effect its potency, the sebacious gland is the secondary receptor to increased testosterone so the medication may limit the sebacious output but should not effect your testosterone receptors


----------



## AChappell

Ok so as promised to help track my Reload progress here are some photo's of me taken by my girlfriend on Tuesday, (one day after starting Reload). I'm fortunate enough to work at the Rowett Institute where I got my body fat and visceral fat analysed just last Wednesday, and got some skin calipers done by someone ISAK trained. I'll try and sweet talk the girls at the Human Nutrition Unit in a couple of months time to do a retest once I've finished the Reloads. I also have a glucose tolerance kit in the house so I'll get some glucose on Saturday so I can include insulin resistance as an outcome measurement.

So here are my vitals to go along with the photo's. All measurements are in inches.

*Thigh L:*24.5	*R: *24.5 *CalveL:* 15.5	*R:*15.5 *BicepL:*16.5	*R:*16.5

*Hips: *40 * Waist smallest point:*32.5

*Chest: *44.5 *Neck:*17.5 *Shoulder:*54 *Forearms:L* 13.2 *R:* 13.2

*Weight: *90kg *Height:* 174cm

And here are a few photo's

View attachment 2702
View attachment 2703
View attachment 2704
View attachment 2705
View attachment 2706


If I can also increase my 10RM on Bench, Deadlift, Squat and Push Press this might also be a good indicator of progress also. It should be noted though I'm currently receiving physio for a long standing back issue I've had so I'd expect my deadlifts to increase significantly from the baseline as I receive more physio, my squats should also increase slightly too.

Here's what I've been doing recently though anyway:

*Bench: 115kg 10RM*

*Deadlift: 140kg 10RM (see above)*

*Squat: 150kg 10RM (see above)*

*Push Press: 90kg 6RM*

For the sake of fairness I'll also try to keep my diet as consistent as possible and record and note any increases in calories that might effect my weight. As a side I am also taking Kr-evolution another great extreme product that could be a confounder, although I have taken this for the past few months constantly so I don't think it will be too much of an issue.

I think it will be worth taking another set of pictures in around a months time and again in two months to assess the progress. I'll post constant updates too.


----------



## glod

any updates bro?? how r u feelin??


----------



## AChappell

Hi Glod,

I was planning on posting an update on my progress with Reloads today.

I was speaking with Dougie who runs Extreme last week, he told me that Liam who works with a great natural bodybuilder and powerlifter btw, noticed he got significantly leaner and maintained his bodyweight after 3 months. So he sent me up another bottle of Reload to extend my trail to 3 months.

This should allow me to help gauge there effectiveness more accurately by extending them another extra 4 weeks and hopefully should account for any increases in strength I might see in the short term because of any placebo like effect. That will take the total length of the trail to 12 weeks.

So I've been using Reload for 2 weeks now and I'm now moving into the my 3rd week of the supplement. It would be unfair to take pictures or measurements at this point, it's only been 2 weeks, so I'll reserve that for around week 6. I have been however eating fairly consistently and clean almost identically to the start of the trial in a bid to try and minimise the effect of any additional calories might have on muscle growth.

No acne thus far beyond what I would normally get, I usually get the occasional spot, and taken reload hasn't increased the incidence of this.

One major side effect I've definitely noticed though is I've had a major dose of the horn ever since I started taking reload, random erections and increased sex drive, kinda like being 18 again. I guess that's a sure sign of increased testosterone, or maybe I'm just more aware of my sex drive more since I started taking Reload. We all know testosterones a potent muscle building hormone, so if it is a result of the Reload then it's working. It would though seem to agree with the results of other bodybuilders using it for PCT though.

Back in the gym tonight and I'll be attempting a 120kg bench for a new 10RM, so if I get it that would be more than a 5lb increase in my bench in the last two weeks. I suspect I'll manage 2 sets at that weight a 3rd set maybe a bit beyond me but 2wouldn't be to shabby. Again this increase could be attributed to the program that I've following and the consistent lifting and eating, I have however been folloiwing this program for about 8 weeks now so I would probably expect to be plateauing about now. I think looking over the numbers I post at 6 and 12 weeks might be a fair reflection on the product. One things for sure If I manage to get another 5lb increase in the next 4 weeks I'd say the Reload's working pretty well. I've been lifting for almost 7 years now and we all know how long it can take to bust through a plateau, so a 10lb increase would be pretty impressive in the next few weeks.

If any one has any questions I'll be more than happy to try and answer them.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nice update.

Defo watching this one closely. As you say, around week 6 onwards should make interesting reading....hopefully!

'Keep it up' mate!


----------



## yannyboy

Totally sceptical over the product and whole thread

Hope you prove me wrong


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, ever the enthusiast eh Yanny?

If it's not via a needle.........


----------



## crazycal1

yanny bulbine natalensis really does work mate.. i was really surprised..week after i`d finished it i felt like i was doing trt..


----------



## yannyboy

Dorsey said:


> Ha, ever the enthusiast eh Yanny?
> 
> If it's not via a needle.........


No, I like oral AAS's as well, lol


----------



## AChappell

It's important to be sceptic Yanny, that's why I'd say improvements could be down to other factors , it's hard to say for sure, the effects I'm experiencing right now maybe just psychosomatic in nature. If I put 30lbs on my bench press and a inch and a half on both my chest after a few months of usage though I'd say that was more objective measure.


----------



## yannyboy

I've got a friend who has been on AAS's for about 6 months and is coming off completely now and is going to use reload

I told him to tell me how he gets on


----------



## AChappell

Well I've heard a lot of good stuff on PCT with Reload Yanny, I can't speak from experience but let us know how he gets on. 120kg on the bench tonight for reps of 10 tonight happy days


----------



## glod

coool bro, looking forward to see ur progress, no pain no gain;-)


----------



## franki3

yannyboy said:


> I've got a friend who has been on AAS's for about 6 months and is coming off completely now and is going to use reload
> 
> I told him to tell me how he gets on


Thought I was more than a mate! Lol

10 months I've been on for,been off now for 2 weeks and just using reload for pct and that's after 3 deca cycles and thats cruising in between aswell.

So we will see if it doesn't work and I feel like sh*t then I'll just go back on


----------



## franki3

Just 4 weeks flegs


----------



## EXTREME

It turns out the longer you're on Reload the better it works, Liam Armstrong who's the U100kg WDFPA world record holder (powerlifting) found it was month 2 that his weights really started to climb and month 3 his bodyfat started to drop and muscularity increase with no other changes to an already good diet and training program.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Is this something to use indefinitely Doug or say 12 cycle?


----------



## AChappell

Just an update on my Reload progress, I've been taking them for about a month now and can only say it's been all good so far. I know a few of you where interested in side effects of taking them like acne and oily skin. I can honestly say this has not been an issue in the slightest for me. My diet is usually always pretty clean and I rarely get spots so if the reloads where likely to give me acne I'd have noticed.

It's always difficult to gauge if a supplement has been effective or not, there's simply to many variables, eating, training, sleeping. I did however manage a PB on the bench for a 120kg for a set of ten so that's a 12lb increase on my bench from the start of my program where I was doing 115kg and had only done 117.5kg one time previous, and a PB on my push pressing of 95kg so thats a 12lb increase on that exercise. I also squatted my heaviest for about a year a 180kg single and have been rack pulling a lot heavier than I had been recently too 160kg.

So there's no question I've got stronger in the past month, again I stress it's difficult to know if it's the reloads or the combination of continuous training and eating, but I have progressed taking reloads.

I had intended to take photo's at 6 weeks for an update, but its going to clash with Christmas and New Years, and I intend to take a full two weeks off training just for the rest and so niggles can heal. So taking photo's 2 weeks after I've not been training probably wouldn't be a fair comparison. I'll just keep taking the reloads though over that time.

Any questions again just fire away.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nice update, that's for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## Scotty-boi

Any updates on how this is going?

May be swaying to a long cycle of reload. Instead of my intended 6 week bullet cycle.

Reason being. Can't get hold of any arimidex. And don't want my natural gyno to have a big flare up just before the summer starts.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Yeah, where you gone Andy??

Started mine last night, wasn't gonna create a thread but might as well just to keep track of progress & sides away from my journal. Wont be as in-depth as this dude's though!!


----------



## Loz1466868022

i will be starting reload too in around 2 days i would have been on the bullets for three weeks on thursday so will start then, was going to do one month but may stay on for longer now, interesting to see how diff folks reactions but quite looking forward to andys update


----------



## justheretosnoop

How many you doing a day Loz?

1 a day for 6 weeks with Reload as of week 4-5 seems to be the most popular method doesn't it?


----------



## Loz1466868022

yeah dorsey it seems a few have kept gains more with going for six on one a day , i was only going for four weeks on one a day on the bullets but had no real sides yet so will be going for six weeks and use reload(start reload after 3rd week on bullets) for 8 weeks as got two bottles of reload so cant do any harm and the reloads getting really good feedback on the forum the longer you take it, so really want to maximize gains if i can, my strength has improved already so the reload should give me right boost


----------



## AChappell

January Update.

After taking the festive period off the gym I'm afraid there's not much to report apart from I'm raring to go again. My last training session was around the 18th where I managed a PB on the push press of 100kg, I also felt I was getting a lot stronger on my rows.

Like many though I over indulged on all the bad stuff alcohol and junk food and under ate all the good quality food food like lean meat's pasta and rice that we all know adds muscle. Losing weight from under eating is usually a major problem for me at this time of year rather than gaining weight, eating 5-6 meals a day went out the window. I didnt stop taking the reload however during this time and managed to maintain my weight at 14st which I'm pretty happy about and it doesn't look like I've done too much damage to my physique, my strenght will inevitably have dropped though from lack of training though.

One thing I've continue to notice over the festive period was an elevated sex drive. I honestly felt like I was 18 year old, there's already numerous good write up's about reload and PCT so I'd take that as a good indicator they seem to be working. Another thing I've noticed that maybe a side effect or may not be is the need to shave slightly more. I've never been one who's been able to grow an impressive beard but I have been shaving more as of late. It could be down to the reload, elevated test levels would could cause an increase in secondary sex characteristics like facial hair, or maybe I just need to shave more.

At this point I've been using Reload for 1 and 1/2 months so I can't wait to see what the next couple of months bring.


----------



## Dazza1466868025

Would it be worth taking this as an added supplement for a 34 year old on a good diet as natural test starts dropping off in your 20's ?


----------



## renshaw

dazza that is exactly what its for.


----------



## Dazza1466868025

So if you do gain size on these with the extra performance boost would you keep the size when not taking them ? or is it just a natural booster and once you stop taking it you performance will just drop off


----------



## webadmin1466867919

You should keep most of the muscle mass you put on from taking the test booster some people may notice a slight decrease and others may not notice any loss of gains. Either way you shouldn't notice a dramatic loss of your gains, performance wise you should notice the increase when taking the supplement and until you stop using it and it has been absorbed by your body.


----------



## Dazza1466868025

would you take it once you have hit a plateu with training and diet and need that bit extra ? or just add it anytime to help things along


----------



## renshaw

from what ive read it works best over a long period of time i.e. 3 months plus.

it'll give you a boost no matter when you take it.


----------



## AChappell

Latest update on Reload.

I've just finished my second batch of Reload, the test boosting supplement from Extreme Nutrition. I've been using the supplement for 2 months now although it's worth noting, I did take 2 weeks off at Christmas and New Year. So no training and I barely stuck to what I would consider a maintance diet. So that would have had a major baring on any progress I've made so far using the product. Nonetheless I've been training for 2 weeks now moving into my third week and my diet is almost identical to pre Christmas when I started the supplement.

Here's a few snips I took the other day there, and for anyone curious I'm now 14st 1lb. compared with the 14st I was at the start of the trail. That could easily be water weight though.

View attachment 2883
View attachment 2884
View attachment 2885
View attachment 2886


View attachment 2887


Now these pictures where taking in the gym compared with the first lot in my flat, you can see my legs too and the lightings different. I look soft in some shots and harder in others but I think they will be a good indicator of progress by the time I do the final ones in a months time and for my own personal records.

I am happy to say though, that on returning to training after 2 weeks I'm almost as strong as I was prior to Christmas not quite there yet but getting there. The big thing though is that I've not lost any size and I think you can see that from my photo's I was the same weight when I stopped and the same now. A great indicator of the supplements ability to retain muscle through elevated T levels despite lack of eating or training. Extreme mentioned that the gains really start to become noticeable after 3 months with natural so I'm excited going forward and I can't wait. I've also got no doubt I'm going to continue to get stronger beyond my pre Christmas levels should I stay injury free. I'll try to put another update on in the next few weeks.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Dude's got some quads on him!!


----------



## Dazza1466868025

Any more updates ?


----------



## crazycal1

wasnt impressed by some pics you put up on here a few months back andy..

im very impressed with these new ones.. very very very dude!

you look fcuking huge AND theyre full length shots and full length shots are hard to pull of without looking 2 stone less..

and you have abs..

i`m tempted to say "fcuker!" but i know how hard you graft


----------



## Chrissy.......

You deffo look bigger and have a harder look than you do from the first photo batch from what i remember.Quads are very impressive, and your arms in the double bicep look way bigger than the original measurements you quoted.


----------



## crazycal1

i think theres a lot people who use gear who`d love to look that good/big


----------



## AChappell

Cheers guy's

I don't think the lighting was particularly good in the first shots I posted but I'd say I might be slightly bigger and harder in the second lot.

I'm planning on taking some photo's today and I will be updating this log in a few day's with the new ones since I just finished my 3 batch of reload. Just a quick word though I managed to make it up to 14. 2t which is the heaviest I've ever been and I'd say I wasn't caring any more than in those pictures.

I'll keep you posted in the next few days though.


----------



## AChappell

The preview didn't work when I posted this so if there's a few mistakes and typo's just ignore them.

Ok Guy's I finally 3 month Reloads program and would say it was undoubtedly in my mind a success. I'll certainly be getting more come pay for my precontest diet for this years BNBF Scottish championships.

All my lifts increased from the start of the cycle:

Bench Press 115kg 10RM > *120kg 10RM* and I managed a 145kg Single to equal my own PB. Which is good considering I was bodybuilding instead of powerlifting, I still managed to maintain that strength.

Deadlifts 140kg 10RM > *160kg 10RM*. I stopped doing these after the 3rd week I had too many back issues. I suspect the progress would have been at least another 50kg had it not been for the issues.

Squat: 150kg 10RM> *155kg 10RM*. I also doubled 180kg which was the first time I'd done that in a long time, the 155kg for reps was also a PB.

Push Press 90kg 6RM > *100kg 6RM*. I was really pleased with this since I'd only ever managed 90kg prior to this.

I also managed to get as heavy as I'd ever been and stabilize it while staying reasonably lean. I started off at *14st* at the heaviest which tended to fluctuate between days up and down and managed to get to *14st 2*, so success in that department while getting leaner as well and stronger. That would equate to a slight gain in muscle mass I'd say.

Here's a recap of the measurements and the new numbers.

New numbers are in bold all measurements are inches.

Thighs: 24.5 *24.75* Calves: 15.5 *15.75* Biceps:16.5 *Same*

Hips: 40 *Same* Waist smallest point:32.5*Same*

Chest: 44.5*45.5* Neck:17.5*18* Shoulder:54 *Same* Forearms:13.2 *14*

Looking at the numbers I'm undoubtedly bigger even if it is by a few centimeters change it's still progress. Which I'm quite happy about.

Another point worth mentioning is my libido while taking Reload. My sex drive increased without a doubt. I noticed it peaked for sure around about 2months into the 3 month plan. Now extrapolate what you will from that, maybe my body adjusted after the two month mark to the Reload and it stopped being as effective, but I did manage to get all my best lifts in the final month taking it, so without bloods it's difficult to say. So it maybe best if you intend to take Reload, to take it for two months at a time to maximize it's effectiveness if you want to increase your sex drive and maybe test levels. It's something I'd consider anyway for myself.

Last but not least I promised a few snips, so here are some taken the other day in the gym, sadly I don't think the lighting is as good and the camera man has taken them at a funny angle but you can still make a comparison between shots. I've looked at all the photo's and I'd say there is some progress I'm leaner for sure. Anyway you decide.

View attachment 3010
View attachment 3011
View attachment 3012
View attachment 3013


Last but not least I intend to do a little write up about how reload could potentially work in the body combined with the data used from the excellent thread done by Gavin. So watch this space, I'll try to get it up asap as soon as I finish the second part of the high carb dieting strategy which is my next plan. Anyway I hope you enjoy reading it and find it interesting. Any questions feel free to fire away.


----------



## Dazza1466868025

What BF are you there andrew ?

Good gains on the Reload then


----------



## AChappell

It's difficult to say for sure what BF% I would be Dazza, last time I got the callipers done the numbers said around 12%. I'd say that was accurate to within 2 to 3%. My BF% is lower now but I wouldn't like to put a number on it. The results of a 3 month reload cycle would suggest good gains while including it as part of my training program.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Every1s always in their socks for pics LOL

Looking really gd there buddy!!! Gd work!!!


----------



## DogCrappp

Cool man, following it!


----------



## glod

see the date buddy


----------

